

Show HN: JavaScript and Node.js API (Library) for Dropbox, Google, OneDrive and Box - cloudrail
http://www.cloud-rail.com/product

======
cloudrail
We released our Node.js Library and added Box.com as a connected service plus
a lot bug fixes. Open for any comments and feedback :)

~~~
cloudrail
Btw: Our JavaScript SDK, which already was on HN, is now out of Beta and
stable.

------
cloudrail
What should be the next service to be accessible via our API?

------
kfondn
Is it open source?

~~~
cloudrail
Actually no. But it is free to use.

